# .243 Reloading question



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am new to reloading.... I have only reloaded for my 7mm Rem mag.

Now I am trying to develop a load for a .243. My question is what primers should I use? Now I have .250 CCi large rifle Mag ones I used for my 7mm. Will these work for my .243 or what should I use?

Also if anyone would like to share powder and loads on what they use I am all ears.

thanks

PS.... I am trying to develop a round to use for Hog Hunting.


----------



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

I would rather use a more suitable primer than the mag primer you have, i tend to use CCI BR2s in the .22250 and .243. 
As for bullet choice on hogs i have no real insight in to this, but i think i would be looking at perhaps a hornaday 105 grain round nose for this task.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Never hunted hogs. My Rem model 788 likes the 100 gr Sierra Game King SBT. 36.1 gr of 4320 gives 2800 fps. I use std rifle primer not the magnum.
Dropped a number of deer.
Good luck.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use regular large rifle primers, if you use the mag primers and have a problem getting decent groups the first thing to change is the primers.

I use a load of IMR 4350 and Serria 85gr HPBT game king bullets. They have harvested many deer for me, coyotes wood chucks and crows.
I am sure it would do a good job on hogs too.

 Al


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the info....

I am looking at the 100 gr. Game Kings and also the 80 gr ttsx or 85 gr. tsx. I looked online and they say to use the Hodg. Super performance powder for the barnes bullets. I might also have to look into these recipes you guys have given me and also some others have pm'ed me. I guess I got some bench time I need to do this summer.

BTW.... I have noticed a company called Bullet Proof. They sell "starter" packs of bullets for certain brands....Like 15 bullets. That way don't have to buy 50 to see if your gun likes them or not.

Thanks again.

Chuck


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

For several years I've used nothing in the .243 but 85 gr. Barnes TSX AND RAMSHOT HUNTER. A load passed o n to me from Cly Horsager in Fargo. Can't recall the powder charger and the reloading room is in the far corner of the basement. For prairie dogs, I think I've been using a variety of bullets, ?Varmint Grenades" bot that might be in the 22-250. Too many guns and loads to remember. I'll check and email you.
Pretty versatile cartridge. No too light, even up to nailing the occasional elk IF you carefully pick your shots, and can shoot calmly and straight! Anywhere in the front half with a TSX or TTSX will do the job, again being careful with shot selection and placement.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok... after trying some suggestions for you guys... plus some I found online.... I came up with this combo and I would say it works pretty good....

.243 Win..... 100 gr. Speer Grand Slam....42 gr. IMR 4350....Remington large rifle primer... It is going roughly 2950 ft/s. This is out of an older browning A bolt with a 1:10 twist rate.

I think this load will put a smack down on some swine. Hope to have lots of pics come October.

This is the gun my brother and dad will use. I am going with my bow and my 7mm rem mag. I know over kill but if they wont come into bow range.... I want to "reach out" and make friends with them.

Thanks for all of those who sent me messages and also who replied.


----------

